# Exportierte GIF Datei wird zu langsam abgespielt



## austriaman (2. August 2007)

Hallo! (Mein erster Thread hier  )

Ich habe folgendes Problem: ich habe in Image Ready eine GIF-Sequenz erstellt, die in der Vorschau auch tadellos läuft. Exportiere ich die Datei, so wird sie allerdings leider viel zu langsam abgespielt, sodass nur eine unschön ruckelnde Bildsequenz dargestellt wird. Wie speichere ich meine GIF Datei so ab, dass die Abspielgeschwindigkeit nicht ausser Acht gelassen wird?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!
aut.


----------



## Alexander Groß (2. August 2007)

Zeig doch bitte das gif.


Alex


----------



## austriaman (2. August 2007)

link removed


----------



## Alexander Groß (2. August 2007)

Also bei mir ruckelt es nur am Anfang bis es geladen ist. Danach kann ich kein Ruckeln mehr erkennen.


Alex


----------



## austriaman (2. August 2007)

Kann ich die Abspielgeschwindigkeit also nicht ändern?


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (2. August 2007)

Hi austriaman,

bei mir wird es ebenfalls ruckelfrei dargestellt.

Wie guckst du dir die *-gif denn an? Könnte es evtl. am Browser liegen, falls du einen zu Anschauen benutzt?

Meine erste Vermutung war ja die Gröé, aber die dürfte ja nicht so groß sein, oder?

In diesem Sinne: This was a Q-DAnce Event. Q-DAnce. Bow Bow ...


Dennis 'desch' Schmidt


----------



## DJTrancelight (2. August 2007)

Hi Austriaman,

habs bei mir auch ausprobiert --> IE 6.0 
Bei mir läuft es sauber ab!

Viele Grüße
DJ Trancelight


----------



## bokay (3. August 2007)

austriaman hat gesagt.:


> Kann ich die Abspielgeschwindigkeit also nicht ändern?



Du kannst vor dem speichern eine Verzögerung zwischen den frames einstellen. Bei einem fertigen gif kann man so weit ich weiß die Geschwindigkeit nicht mehr ändern (ausser natürlich man läd es in IR und speichert neu...


----------

